# No one believes me



## kingfish (May 22, 2010)

When I tell them that an armadillo swam out to our boat, rested on the net for a few minutes and then swam back.
So I figure I'd post some pictures. Cant explain it, I thought they would sink like a rock.  North of Dallus Creek during the Reeling For Kids Tournament in Steinhatchee last week.  Last we saw it was back on the beach headed for the tree line.   
Kingfish


----------



## Southern_Gent (May 22, 2010)

wow, thats crazy.


----------



## BROKECARPENTER (May 22, 2010)

cool pics. wish i was there


----------



## HAWGHUNNA (May 22, 2010)

SIMPLY AMAZING - And I agree, Nice Pics.


----------



## rip18 (May 22, 2010)

Pretty neat!  Armadillos can control their buoyancy - they have a choice of swimming on top like that one or walking on the bottom & then coming up every now & then to breathe.

Once I heard that as a youngun, I had to throw every armadillo within 1/4" of the cow pond in to see what it did - almost every one of them swam on top, but every now & then we'd have one walk on the bottom.


----------



## littleman102475 (May 23, 2010)

that is crazy


----------



## XTREME HUNTER (May 24, 2010)

Pictures are worth a thousand words, nice pics


----------



## dawg2 (May 24, 2010)

Yep, they are good swimmers.  They will dive in water to escape predators and like said above, they can swim on top or bottom.


----------



## milltown (May 25, 2010)

That is awesome.


----------



## Money man (May 25, 2010)

Nice C&R!


----------



## grouper throat (May 25, 2010)

I've seen pictures of a deer just out from the marshline but never heard of an armadillo out there. That's a site you probably won't see again LOL


----------



## Swampslayr (May 26, 2010)

Great pics


----------



## bilgerat (May 26, 2010)

had a horse swim by us about 1/2 mile off the coast of Mexico beach one time, we tried to tie it to the boat and take it in but he didnt want to cooperate, so we kinda herded him to the shore with the boat , took up over an hour, man he was worn out


----------



## Chris S. (May 30, 2010)

Rabid armadillo.........


----------



## ejs1980 (May 31, 2010)

Kingfish I know how yall florida boys are. Make a pet out of anything. Go ahead and post the pics of the guy on shore blowing the wistle and giving hand signals. Then the pic of the diller swimming back in with the dummy. 
Those are definetly neat pics


----------



## slightly grayling (Jun 6, 2010)

Are you sure it is legal to troll with those?  Very strange indeed!


----------

